# Poly-Urethane Bushing ?



## U13 (Aug 6, 2005)

Are there any Poly-Urethane Bushing available for '93 U13 ?
something like Energy Suspension or Prothane ...
If there aren't any, can i use some of the sentra (B13) bushing and what are the common parts? plz advize..
Thx


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Energy Suspension doesn't have any listed on their site. I have been trying to find some as well.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

specifically which bushings are you looking for? there are not bushings listed directly for the application, but there are many bushings that will cross-over from other cars.


----------



## U13 (Aug 6, 2005)

to start out with, looking for A-Arms bushings (F/R). Do u have the part no. ?


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

The bushings from the 89-94 Maxima will work in your Altima. The control arm bushings, the sway bar mount bushings, and the swaybar endlink bushings all work. You can also put poly bushings in your rear lateral arms using Maxima bushings, but you need to reuse the stock metal sleeves, and you also need to shave the outside down a bit so they'll fit. On another board, we did lots of work to find which bushings we could use.


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Here's a link where you can buy the bushings for the front of the car:
http://www.courtesyparts.com/energysuspension/maxima.html

By the way, these bushings are recommended for EVERY Altima owner, especially if combined with Taz's endlinks (Taz is a member on another nissan board that sells stronger endlinks.) Here's the link for those:
http://www.racingline.ca/nissan.html

I use all of these parts on my alty, and I love every single one of them.


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Here's a thread with info on the rear lateral/parallel links:
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200152


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Try the 4th gen Max front control arm bushings. I used some 3 gen bushings in my wife's U13 because I had them laying around, but they weren't the best.
for poly bushings, I use the 4th gen bushings and cut them down to size for 3 gens. it's easy to do on the U13 as well.


----------



## U13 (Aug 6, 2005)

4th Gen Max is what year ? 2000-03 ?


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

U13 said:


> 4th Gen Max is what year ? 2000-03 ?


It's 1989-1994.


----------

